# Pro's in suits!



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 5, 2005)

Profesional bodybuilders in suits


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 5, 2005)

Ronnie is so pimp! He's like a 300 lb Snoop Dogg


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 5, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Ronnie is so pimp! He's like a 300 lb Snoop Dogg


           
oh damn that one killed me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ahahahahahahahah


----------



## P-funk (Oct 5, 2005)

not only do those guys look ridiculous in suits, they also get the tackiest, ugliets suits made.  At least they could get something nice.


----------



## MyK (Oct 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> not only do those guys look ridiculous in suits, they also get the tackiest, ugliets suits made.  At least they could get something nice.



when you have to buy the amount of material they do it gets exspemsive!!!


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 5, 2005)

Shawn is about the only pro who looks good in a suit.  The others look like GI Joe dolls when the clothes don't fit right.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 5, 2005)

I think Ronnie, Flex and Dexter look good, and Shawn looks very small for a pro.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Oct 5, 2005)

Lee looks like an average Joe in that suit.


----------



## no pin no gin (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank image of a beautiful man ^ ^


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2008)

thank yourself, you are the one that sifted through 4 years of old thread to find it!


----------

